# Dark Eldar force- Black Leather and Anime Hair (pic heavy)



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

I've done quite a few different forces over the years from every sort of Eldar army for various clients. Some of them like to do a whole army at once, but a lot of my clients prefer to have me paint their forces in smaller doses..

Here is one that I added to in small groups (a unit here, a vehicle there). The color scheme used here is mostly black, with bright (anime inspired) hair colors that really stand out. I also used a much warmer skin tone than the Dark Eldar are often given (it has a bit of magenta to the shading).

http://www.gardenninja.com/wp-content/blogs.dir/1/files/dark-eldar/Dark-Eldar-Jet.jpg[/img

[img]http://www.gardenninja.com/wp-content/blogs.dir/1/files/dark-eldar/darkeldar.jpg

















]


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Some more quite interesting work here, well done.

Quite enjoying the hair and lighting effects on the mandrakes.

Those pain tokens are also quite cool looking did you make them? If so out of what? Looks awefully like some of the undead stuff from fantasy.


----------

